# bsdinstall: unattended/scripted install



## fraenki (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

FreeBSD 9.0 is out and ships with bsdinstall. So I wonder how to do an unattended/scripted installation? With sysinstall we had the install.cfg to do it, but I couldn't find any information on how to do it with bsdinstall.


Bye
- Frank


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

See bsdinstall(8).


----------



## vermaden (Jan 14, 2012)

@fraenki

Use command like here to create unattended/scripted install:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082


----------



## amitabh (Jan 14, 2012)

If you mount the iso, you can find the default script file at usr/libexec/bsdinstall/auto . It's a shell script so modifying it should not be a problem.


----------

